# Russian Hybrid Queens for sale near Clay, Alabama...TODAY?!



## IslandGirl06 (May 25, 2010)

Hey All,

I have quite the dilema! I actually went into both my hives today to just put in some beetle blasters as I am leaving for close to two weeks tomorrow. I noticed that there was almost zero brood in both of my hives! I was just in it the week prior and it looked as if the brood was dwindling. I noticed what looked like queen cells in both hives and I could have sworn that I spotted one queen in one of the hives. However, today, there is pretty much zero brood except for the few drone cells that I spotted. I didn't see any queens and I have to leave tomorrow to go out of town!!!! I wanted to know if anyone has any Russian/Italian queens for sale (the guy I bought my bees from last year thinks they were Russian/Italian hybrid bees) I am only going into my second year, so this is the first time I have been queenless. I don't know if maybe the queens that did hatch had gone off on a mating flight and I just need to wait until she starts laying, or if I really am in crisis mode. Either way, I need to leave tomorrow. Help! Muchas Gracias!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

If there were queen cells in your hives, then they may well have swarmed. If that's the case, you needn't worry. They are pretty good at making a replacement. During the interval between the swarm and your new queen emerging, maturing, mating and then beginning to lay, there will be a period of broodlessness.
Be patient.


----------



## IslandGirl06 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I think I'm just going to wait it out until I get back. I just find it weird how both of my hives seem to be having this exact problem at the same time.


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Heh... I looked yesterday and several of my hives were like that. In one, I saw a skinny little virgin running around. I was in there to pull the old queens into nucs, BEFORE they swarmed, but it looks like I'm about 1-2 weeks late. Swarm season came early this year!


----------

